# MMA Gloves



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am shit at making decisions when it comes to kit, so I want to throw this one to the masses!!

I am after a pair of MMA Gloves (4oz) and open to recommendations from you guys. I was thinking TWINS or Fairtex but have seen some made by Rogue on the MMA Factory site. Has anyone any experience of these or are there others I should consider, or even steer clear of.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

The Caged Steel pro series ones are as good as any MMA glove I've used/seen.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

The Rival ones are really really good!!!


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

Punchtown all the way for me


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

gloves are for pussys real men fight bare knuckle... but ive got a pair of hayabusa's i cant fault and did try on some punch town ones they felt real comfy


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

hayabusas, never done me wrong .. i think punchtown are cheaper though, heard mixed reviews


----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I have gone for the Rogue Fightwear gloves from MMA Factory (see the plug there!! Worth a t shirt at least ;'))

I shall let you know how they perform....


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

So, the ones that nobody recommended on your thread asking for recommendations? haha.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

MMAunltd said:


> So, the ones that nobody recommended on your thread asking for recommendations? haha.


hahaha always love threads like that!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol - They left us yesterday mate - they should have gone out the day before but the packing team where a bit backed up - let us know how you get on with them


----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

Hi Guys, They arrived yesterday very impressed i must say. Alot of glove for the money..

Thanks once again ;0) :thumb


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice one Dude


----------



## ronaldovm (May 15, 2011)

Will you make any review?


----------

